# Konturen freistellen



## -nin (21. September 2003)

Hallo,

kennt eigentlich jemand eine Methode um in Photoshop Konturen freizustellen, so wie man es mit Flash machen kann? Ich meine einem Text eine Kontur zu geben und den Inhalt löschen. Ich habe das in PS7 mal mit dem Zauberstab gemacht, aber dann hat es gleich die Kontur mitgelöscht.

Gruß, -nin


----------



## Mythos007 (21. September 2003)

Welche Photoshopversion nutzt Du? In Photoshop 7 gibt es eine nützliche
Neuerung ... Sie ist unter dem sldieregler der Ebenendeckkraft zu finden
und sieht so aus wie im Beispielbild unten. ...
 Einfach den gewünschten Text erstellen;
 Dem Text die outline über das Menü des Ebenenstils hinzufügen;
 und danach den slideregler für die Fläche auf 0% setzen.


----------



## -nin (21. September 2003)

*genial!*

Es klappt. Danke.

Benutze übrigens auch die 7er Version.


----------

